# هل تفكر بشراء موبايل جديد؟



## 00971501212341 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[/CENTER

]اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى تشاورون عمرك بشراء تلفون ا يديد انا اوفر عليكم الجهد والوقت وبسعر ارخص من السوق .

فقط قم باحد الخطوات التالية

ضف البن كود مالي 2673d6ee

ضف رقم هاتفك على المشاركة

ضف ايميلك على المشاركة
​سوف اقوم بارسال العروض ابتداء من يوم الجمعة الموافق16/09/2011​


----------



## tjarksa (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تفكر بشراء موبايل جديد؟*

يعطيك العافيه اخوي انت من وين ؟


----------



## 00971501212341 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تفكر بشراء موبايل جديد؟*

انا من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة


----------

